# Loud Squeal!!!



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay so the car has been sitting for a while and when I turned it on it was squealing like crazy. So I went and replaced the tensioner pulley and still there? What else could be causing this annoying squeal? It won't even go away anymore when I drive. Just loud and annoying.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you replace the belt too? the belt could be dry'd out and causing it.. I'd also try and free spin each pulley while the belt is off to see if any are sticking.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea the belt is new. Do I have to put anything on the belt or the pulleys?


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

belt conditioner??? IDK...how bout your alt? Dont those squeel sometimes? Like i said earlier, hit it with a shot of wd40 in the belt area and see if that shuts it up. Not 100% sure thats good for your belts, but you can at least determine the source. I am thinking your alt, because werent you over heating? I know that the water pumps will tend to leak on some thing under there and make it squeel... just my .02


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea but does that mean I have to replace the pulley on the alternator or the whole thing?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No belt dressing on a serpentine belt. That's what the tensioners are for.......


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well it is brand new. I think it got worse when I changed the tensioner though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What I meant is that since the purpose of the tensioner(s) is to keep correct tension on the belt, that belt dressing/conditioner/lubricant isn't necessary.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Take the belt off, spin pulleys by hand, and one should make the noise but quieter since it's spinning slower.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I just sent it into the dealership today. Been having tons of problems since I got the car so I think it is time for the pros to deal with this one.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Wade raulerson Pontiac *cough* Not Pros* Cough *Total scam artists* *cough* Bunch of Yahoo's*


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea call me and I will fill you in on what they said bro.


----------

